# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  استخدام برنامه نویس و طراح وب در شرکت قاصدک( دفتر قزوین )

## L u k e

شرکت سامانه ارتباطات قاصدک ( دفتر قزوین )  جهت تکمیل و گسترش تیم فنی خود از نیروهایی با تخصص های زیر دعوت به همکاری می نماید:

برنامه نویس حرفه ای PHPبرنامه نویس حرفه ای .NETبرنامه نویس وب مسلط به CSS، HTML، JavaScript و JQueryگرافیست و طراح وب

افرادی که مایل به همکاری هستند می توانند ابتدا با ارسال رزومه خود به آدرس ایمیل info@ghasedak-ict.com و سپس تماس با شماره تلفن 02813691000 آمادگی و تمایل خود را جهت حضور و همکاری اعلام نمایند.

----------

